# long shots?



## jrricher

I recently purchased a .22lr because I was repeatedly frustrated with the long shots I was getting on grouse and rabits. The 12g however great and vertsitle can't effectivley take down a grouse or rabbit at 35-50 yards. 
So last weekend after scoping my mossy152 I got a perfect 45-50 yard shot at two birds. Having never shot one at this distance I was excited and took the prone position. I turned the scope to 9, two rounds from the semi and both were down, one head one neck. What an awazing feeling making those shots.
What are your long shot grouse stories?


----------



## Duckslayer100

Where you from jrricher? Round these parts it's illegal to shoot game birds with a rifle. 35-50 yards is well within the capabilities of a 12 ga. shotgun, though when ruffed grouse hunting I rarely have a chance past 20. Sharpies and huns are the only birds I shoot past that...well pheasants too I suppose.


----------



## jrricher

Northern ontario. Really, it's illegal to use a .22 for birds? That's two bad but for a 12g to be effective at those ranges you really have to bump up the shot, and no chance of stray pellets in the meat with the .22


----------



## Duckslayer100

Yup, in fact I don't know any state where its legal to shoot birds with a rifle.

I don't think you need to bump up the shot for a 12 to be effective at further targets. You may need to go with a tighter choke, but I've shot sharpies between 35 and 50 yards using 6 shot and a modified choke.


----------



## jrricher

I agree that a perfect shot from the 12 will work but hunting trails in thick cover you will never find it when it comes down, I hate the feeling of loosing a bird. When you make contact with the .22, they don't fly away. Soon I will have a german shot hair, then the 12g will make a comeback, until then the .22 will do great.


----------



## Gildog

unless it's changed, it's legal to use up to a rimfire .22 in MN to take grouse...will have to double check the regs.

we know that the "essence" of grouse hunting is to walk 'em up and take 'em on the flush, hopefully over your pup. but we also know that many grouse are, and have been, ground swatted with a shotgun...many times after the hunter has just gotten out of the truck. that's just the way they are hunted, at least some of the time.

with that as a backdrop, I don't have any problem with someone plinking a grouse for the pot, as long as they are safe with the longer range of the .22 compared to a shotgun.

Back to topic, my longest shot with a .22 was when I was in 7th grade, a snowshoe rabbit that went across a logging landing at about 70 yards. I was amazed that he dropped at the shot.


----------



## Gildog

just checked the MN regulations, and even pheasants and huns can be shot with a 22 using short, rifle, or long rifle ammunition.

nothing larger than a 22 though...this from the 2007 MN handbook

Partridge and Pheasant
• A person may not shoot pheasants or Hungarian partridge with a
rifle or handgun other than a .22 caliber rimfire using short, long,
or long rifle ammunition.

The more I think about it, I think that even a deer rifle can be used to pop a grouse...and I could not find a reg like the one for pheasants and huns prohibiting using a rifle larger than a 22

I also remember some of the old outdoor writers mentioning popping off the heads of grouse w/deer rifles


----------



## jrricher

thanks,

The fact is that the vast majority of the grouse i see while walking the bush, and yes occasionally while driving trails, are on the ground and won't fly unless you make some serious comotion, most of the time they just scurry away on the ground ducking for cover. I don't have a dog yet, but as I said I am looking forward to getting a gsp and then the 12g will get another shot. Until then I will enjoy pellet free eating.


----------



## Estaban

Just thought that I would add my .02 ......In Vermont I use my 12 guage pump in the early partridge season when there are lots of leaves stil on the trees and the ground is thick with brambles and brush. Typically you flush a group out and you shoot them on the wing. As the season progresses I prefer to use my .17 hmr or my .22 lr. It is legal and I enjoy taking precision shots at long distance's. More times than not the birds are hidden and when I get too close they scare the heck out of me but there are always a few that don't flush out when the flushing's good. :beer:


----------



## jrricher

it is nice to have the shot gun for a flush in early season, but more often than not I am hunting with a shotgun totin' buddy eager to spray lead and I love the long shots


----------



## Radar21

A few years back we were running stubblefields with pointers. Dog goes on point at one end of a rock pile. I went to the other end, one guy in the middle, one guy over the dog and honoring dog. Bird gets up right next to the dog and the guy gets off one shot and a puff of feathers come off, then his gun jams up. The bird goes back against the grain rather than away. I cant fire and the guy in the middle thinks it too far away already. I wait until it clear but its waaay out there by then. Normally a "no shot" but its already been hit.... I took a guess based on a sporting clays target I am familiar with and take the poke.

Bird went down like somebody hit it with a tennis racket! Whap to the ground. Both guys looked at each other and said "did YOU shoot?" when the both shook their heads no, they both turned to me, I nodded, and they said said in unison......."Holy SH&$!!!, nice f*!%ing shot!!"

we later stepped it off at 80 YARDS! 1 pellet in the ol'cranium. Its known as "The Shot!"


----------



## sod44

y would u shoot a grouse with a rifle?


----------



## Steelpuck18

sod44 said:


> y would u shoot a grouse with a rifle?


Because sometimes you see them on the trail and you can pop of their heads and get a clean shot. In my opinion its not as fun as spraying them with my 20ga. But it also depends on the conditions. If the leaves are off then a lot of times you will see them in the woods a ways, obviously your chances are better with a rifle than trying to spray bb's through the woods. I guess that it depends on the person.


----------

